
Notion Hits $800M Valuation in New Funding - andygcook
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/collaboration-app-notion-labs-hits-800-million-valuation-in-new-funding
======
harrisreynolds
Notion has a great product. 800M though? Wow! Good for them!

~~~
embryoj
well worth it. easily the most underrated app out there in the wild. it runs
businesses but people think its a note taking app!

